# Amare Stoudemire - knee injury



## Greg Ostertag!

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/1007amare.html

Not cool. Always like to see the stars of the game on court for game 1.


----------



## jminges

At least he can shoot the three now. One legged Stoudemire, I'd pay to see that. I love the kid to death.


----------



## chapi

does,nt sound good. knee injuries always slow down the players for a longer amount of time. Hope he will be ok


----------



## Carbo04

Not good at all. Knee's have slowed alot of potentially great players down.


----------



## ralaw

> Amaré Stoudemire is out for an indeterminate amount of time and could be facing surgery because of the *left knee that has been troubling him this summer*.


So, if this knee has been bothering him all summer why is he getting it checked right before the season is about to start? This is what I don't understand about professional athletes! I remember Amare saying he wants to win a championship.........well if he was truly concerned with that why is he waiting until now to get it checked?


----------



## socco

ralaw said:


> So, if this knee has been bothering him all summer why is he getting it checked right before the season is about to start? This is what I don't understand about professional athletes! I remember Amare saying he wants to win a championship.........well if he was truly concerned with that why is he waiting until now to get it checked?


Did he have his contract extension at the beginning of the summer...


----------



## Schizogenius

I think NBA teams exaggerate these surgery things...

I mean, whenever a player only has little pain at one spot, he undergoes surgery immediately.

It's not like Amare can't walk right now. He probably can do everything he is able to do, but just has a little pain in his knee.

It's ridiculous. Just give the knee a little rest and it should be fine, unless something is fractured or ruptured, but I doubt that this is the case.


----------



## ralaw

socco said:


> Did he have his contract extension at the beginning of the summer...


Point taken.....


----------



## joshed_up

i hope he's okay. knee injuries often slow players down and for a a guy with some much atlethic ability, his knees need to be fine.


----------



## reHEATed

not good at all

I remeber caron butler after his spectacular first year with the heat. A supposedly minor arthoscopic knee surgery he had before the season started slowed him down the whole season, and he wasnt the same until a full year after the surgery, last year in LA. He came back from the surgery like a month and a half later, but didnt run the same, or show the same confidence in his athleticism. 

seriously, even if not serious, all knee problems could be troubling for a while. If he needs surgery, the most important thing is not coming back to early.


----------



## chapi

knee injuries do have a psychological aspect. it's harder to walk with a knee injurie than with f.e. ankle injury. Then people tend to overcompansate which leeds to problems with other knee or hip. and than some people are scared to do some things they did before the injury. hope he heals quickly and completly


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

socco said:


> Did he have his contract extension at the beginning of the summer...


Bingo. What if the reason the extension took so long to get done was because he was objecting to some physical examinations that the team wanted to do before signing.


----------



## Spriggan

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Bingo. What if the reason the extension took so long to get done was because he was objecting to some physical examinations that the team wanted to do before signing.


The article states "because of the left knee that has been troubling him this summer", not "because he's having problems with his left knee."

That would indicate that the team already knew there was something iffy with his knee.


----------



## futuristxen

Antonio Mcdysses(sp? For the life of me I can't spell Mcdysses) anyone?
This is kinda scary. This is what I dread the most happening to Amare, Lebron, and Wade. The main reason basketball wasn't as good the last 10 years was because Penny and Grant Hill went down. We can't lose our superstars to injury.

Oh. And the Suns can still make the playoffs without Amare. But they need Amare to contend for the Championship. But Nash should be able to run that team to a good record.


----------



## Diophantos

It's the kind of thing that really bothers basketball fans. I'm just hoping it's something extremely minor because, as futur says, losing superstars to injury really hurts the game.

Oh, and by the way, it's "McDyess".


----------



## PartisanRanger

Uh oh. This definitely doesn't sound good.


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

Diophantos said:


> It's the kind of thing that really bothers basketball fans. I'm just hoping it's something extremely minor because, as futur says, losing superstars to injury really hurts the game.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, it's "McDyess".


 You must spread more stds before giving them to furistxen again...


----------



## Schizogenius

futuristxen said:


> Antonio Mcdysses(sp? For the life of me I can't spell Mcdysses) anyone?
> This is kinda scary. This is what I dread the most happening to Amare, Lebron, and Wade. The main reason basketball wasn't as good the last 10 years was because Penny and Grant Hill went down. We can't lose our superstars to injury.
> 
> Oh. And the Suns can still make the playoffs without Amare. But they need Amare to contend for the Championship. But Nash should be able to run that team to a good record.



McDyess' injuries cannot be compared with Amare's.


----------



## Seuss

Dude, I heard from D'Antoni who was talking to a reporter and he said this was a inflammation. In other words really minor.


----------



## Ballscientist

If Amare missed 15 games and Nash missed 10 games, Suns had no shot to make the playoffs. Remember that they were the 2nd worst team in the west one year ago.

I am waiting for the Suns fan Marc Stein and one of the Suns owners Steve Kerr make the excuses.


----------



## TonyMontana_83

Damn, if he has surgery he will be out at least 6-8 weeks, no matter what kind of surgery it is. Fantasy owners who already drafted Stoudemire are gonna be pissed, and the Suns might have to crawl out of a hole this season.


----------



## Schizogenius

SunsFan57 said:


> Dude, I heard from D'Antoni who was talking to a reporter and he said this was a inflammation. In other words really minor.


First of all, an inflammation is not really minor and second, I don't think an inflammation requires a surgery.


----------



## HeinzGuderian

None of you are doctors, none of you have any idea how bad it is. Neither do I. It's all speculation, for all we know he could never play again or he could be back to dunking on people in a couple weeks.


----------



## Schizogenius

HeinzGuderian said:


> None of you are doctors, none of you have any idea how bad it is. Neither do I. It's all speculation, for all we know he could never play again or he could be back to dunking on people in a couple weeks.


Well, I'm a doctor...

What do you say now, you little be civil


----------



## HKF

Schizogenius said:


> Well, I'm a doctor...
> 
> What do you say now, you little ***** ?


And knee surgery just happens to be your area of expertise? :raised_ey


----------



## supermati

Poor Amare, hope he recovers


----------



## Ballscientist

Schizogenius said:


> Well, I'm a doctor...
> 
> What do you say now, you little edit?


Interesting!!

How many types of surgery, minor, major .....?

How long does it take for them to play again.

I got my knee hurt, it took 4 months for me to play basketball again when I was 24 years old.


----------



## TonyMontana_83

I'm not a doctor, but I cannot remember one guy ever having knee surgery and being out LESS than 6-8 weeks. Can anybody else? It's usually much longer than that.


----------



## Schizogenius

HKF said:


> And knee surgery just happens to be your area of expertise? :raised_ey


Exactamente...


----------



## jminges

Imflamation is minor. When you sneeze, you have an inflamation of your nose. Doesn't require surgery.


----------



## qman

Everyone's body responses differently to things. So we will just have to wait and see.

But if Amare doesn't play a lot the suns are in trouble.


----------



## JNice

..

I really hope it is not serious. The way Amare plays, a lingering knee injury would be devastating to his career. I hope he doesn't end up like McDyess. Amare will be a big part of the NBA's coming return to the Golden Age.


----------



## Schizogenius

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> I really hope it is not serious. The way Amare plays, a lingering knee injury would be devastating to his career. I hope he doesn't end up like McDyess. Amare will be a big part of the NBA's coming return to the Golden Age.



Look...to compare Amare's kind of injury to the injury of McDyess is ignorant.

McDyess had numerous ruptures of the cruciate ligament and a fractured kneecap, which is an injury that happens all of a sudden, and does not adumbrate itself.


----------



## Seuss

Please tell me what aumbrate means?


----------



## socco

SunsFan57 said:


> Please tell me what aumbrate means?


http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=adumbrate


----------



## futuristxen

I didn't know what adumbrate meant either. You learn something everyday.


----------



## JNice

Schizogenius said:


> Look...to compare Amare's kind of injury to the injury of McDyess is ignorant.
> 
> McDyess had numerous ruptures of the cruciate ligament and a fractured kneecap, which is an injury that happens all of a sudden, and does not adumbrate itself.



Thanks Doc but I am not comparing Amare's injury to that of McDyess. We don't even know exactly what Amare's injury is. I just hope Amare doesn't end up like McDyess. Any lingering knee injury/problem for Amare would be very bad for him the way he plays.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I think people are being a little too gloomy on the situation. Of course a knee injury doesn't sound good for a young player, but the fact is he is still very young, so he's got plenty of time to add on to his game if something were to happen to his athleticism. Amare will be fine, as long as it's not a recurring thing. If he starts having recurring knee problems, then I'll start thinking about Mcdyess and feeling bad for the guy.


----------



## The-Future-Phenom

I don't think that you should take it to serious at the moment. Reason being because a fellow teamate of Amare Stoudemire's, Shawn Marion, also missed 31 games due to a knee problem undergoing multiple minor surgeries. Has it slowed this all-star down?


----------



## arenas809

Has anyone checked the Phoenix area emergency rooms for Amareca's whereabouts?

I'm sure he tried to O.D. after hearing the news.

Whatever you did, just put a band-aid on it buddy.

Cheers.


----------



## Schizogenius

SunsFan57 said:


> Dude, I heard from D'Antoni who was talking to a reporter and he said this was a inflammation. In other words really minor.



4 months...Really minor.

Cartilage damage...Really minor.

Might affect him down the road...Really minor.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

Schizogenius said:


> 4 months...Really minor.
> 
> Cartilage damage...Really minor.
> 
> Might affect him down the road...Really minor.


That quote was obviously before they knew the extent of it. Don't see your point. "D'Antoni lied to everyone!" Noone knew the extent.


----------



## Carbo04

Not good at all. Not for Amare personally, and for us the fans. I hate to sound bleek, but this stuff is never certain and alot of future greats have been derailed by this stuff.


----------



## Schizogenius

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> That quote was obviously before they knew the extent of it. Don't see your point. "D'Antoni lied to everyone!" Noone knew the extent.



blah...blah...blah...My ***...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

Schizogenius said:


> blah...blah...blah...My ***...


Umm, sure.


----------

